# 240sx



## brainiac (Mar 26, 2005)

I'm new to all this stuff. Was wondering if anyon can help me out. I'm looking to buy a 1997 240sx but i was wondering if anyone, or where i can get info on all the differnt types of 240's (i.e. LE SE). thanx alot!

-adam


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

socal240sx.org
cars.com/research
theres a few other but it slips my mind...


----------

